# NEW YETI RAIL bikes - **Update PG.2** 3rd Proto



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the link, click the blue DH practice feature, its picture one.

https://www.littermag.com/2008/news/newsarticle.php?newsID=1125
Make sure you check out the rest of the Sea Otter Coverage on Littermag.com. There is plenty of good stuff.

2 new rail bikes: I'm assuming this are like 2010 releases. Gives me plenty of time to polish up my riding - this way i don't look like a hack on a super sick bike.

Sounds like Leov and Blenkinsop are practicing on this.









A guy on the Yeti forum says this bike = 7 inch of squish.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

nice!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> nice!


yeah, the smaller one is looking pretty rad.. the bigger one looks super burly.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

....all they are is fancy pantsy single pivots


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm I wonder what shock does the big DH one have...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

It will suck if they'll be as heavy as the 303.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

OSOOOOOSOSOOSOS stoaked on leaving tomrrow mornign early for this baby sdoaifhiusadfsadf 

cant type right now


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hmm I wonder what shock does the big DH one have...


the yeti team guys are full Fox...so probably a Fox proto DHX...


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> ....all they are is fancy pantsy single pivots


lol over complicated fancy pantsy single pivot's.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

what is interesting is the saint look a like mech on a qr lever.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

crisillo said:


> the yeti team guys are full Fox...so probably a Fox proto DHX...


Apparently, Yeti is gonna be Mani-poo in 09


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Apparently, Yeti is gonna be Mani-poo in 09


really...that would be surprising....since they yeti crew was at the Fox 09 launch for press a some days ago... and they do lots of proto testing for fox

but never say never I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i really dont get the point of that at all.

its still just a single pivot. all it does it change how the suspenion reacts with the shock, and i dont see why the sliding thing would make that work better.


----------



## Foamzilla (May 2, 2007)

Other than a new cool toy for guys to waste money on, what are the advantages?

Looks to keep a nearly perfectly linear spring curve, but is that really ideal?

Usually you create a design to solve problems. This looks like it's just adding more. 

Sorry for being a downer, but I just don't get Yeti's design decisions on this one.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I think i'd like the littler one, even if it didn't have the rail. - A yeti 7 inch bike that isn't the Seven is always good news.


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

YESSSS! I knew they would come through!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Overcomplicated or not, it's still a bad ass single pivot with perfect actuation of the shock.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I wonder what they'll name them.

SS 7 or something for the little one.. 

and i have no idea for the bike one.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Is yeti really going with manitou???


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Is yeti really going with manitou???


doubtful. I'd like to know where that info came from.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Foamzilla said:


> Other than a new cool toy for guys to waste money on, what are the advantages?
> 
> Looks to keep a nearly perfectly linear spring curve, but is that really ideal?
> 
> ...


Agreed... same old axle path. In fact, Yeti used the "rate link" on the 575, as-x and as-r to augment the leverage ratio and progressiveness of the rear end throughout the stroke; it was what made their bikes different than the heckler, bullit, etc... In these new designs, the shock path seems absolutely linear... I'm a huge fan of the 303... but I wonder what Yeti is thinking with the complicated linkage actuated single pivot.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Who cares how complicated or how they perform? They LOOK dope.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Look way better than the ugly 303


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm just curious, how many people who bash the rail design have actully ridden a 303?

I've ridden one, and I don't know what they do or how they do it, but it feels plain awesome.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

From the same gallery



> Sun and lack of moisture is going to prove interesting as the weekend goes on.


The real question is what is going on here, are we all talking about the same Sea Otter. What is the big SO without mug?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

konut said:


> what is interesting is the saint look a like mech on a qr lever.


Glad somebody else saw that.

If I had to describe it, it's kinda lika the DT Swiss RWS-thru-axle but longer and Saint-threaded on the other end. Very promising. When Shimano reintroduces a revised Saint lineup, I sure hope that's there.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> doubtful. I'd like to know where that info came from.





The Tod Says What?! said:


> Apparently, Yeti is gonna be Mani-poo in 09


was asking this guy...


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

the bottom one looks simular to a blindside with the rail design


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I think i'd like the littler one, even if it didn't have the rail. - A yeti 7 inch bike that isn't the Seven is always good news.


Definitly... they owe us all big time for ditching the ASX.


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

Rb said:


> Glad somebody else saw that.
> 
> If I had to describe it, it's kinda lika the DT Swiss RWS-thru-axle but longer and Saint-threaded on the other end. Very promising. When Shimano reintroduces a revised Saint lineup, I sure hope that's there.


Just saw this over on RM

http://tractionmag.blogspot.com/

Cheers


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm gettin both. I don't care what anybody says. Protos or not, they are to be mine


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm just curious, how many people who bash the rail design have actully ridden a 303?
> 
> I've ridden one, and I don't know what they do or how they do it, but it feels plain awesome.


The 303 is different - the rails are actually defining the axle path in the 303. On the bikes in the pictures here, the wheel travels on a circular path around a single pivot just like on thousands of other single pivot bikes.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

slope style 5 inch version please!


----------



## Ridge Rider (Sep 21, 2005)

Foamzilla said:


> Other than a new cool toy for guys to waste money on, what are the advantages?
> 
> Looks to keep a nearly perfectly linear spring curve, but is that really ideal?
> 
> ...


It won't be perfectly linear because the action of the push rod and swingarm arc will not push the rail in a perfectly linear fashion. It should be close to linear though. This design will give a different shaped leverage curve than a swing link or shock mounted directly to the swing arm. The rail may provide more stiffness, but the main difference is the shape of the leverage curve. Angle changes of the rail relative to the shock could also produce tuning differences.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

LoozinSkin said:


> Definitly... they owe us all big time for ditching the ASX.


I agree, I would've just loved to see a serious AS-X redesign. lower BB, lower stand over - I'm pretty neglectful of bikes, so I have my panties in a bunch about rail maintenance for sure.

A very nimble 7 inch bike bike from yeti would be excellent (that isn't the Seven). I'm getting ready to move away from my AS-X to another 7 inch frame.. but I'm having a hard time finding a bike that fits the bill. Hopefully the littler one won't be super heavy and won't be a pain in the ass to maintain.

I'm almost leaning towards a Commencal furious. Still though, the Yeti tubing is really what sells me on their bikes.

I don't know.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

lelebebbel said:


> The 303 is different - the rails are actually defining the axle path in the 303. On the bikes in the pictures here, the wheel travels on a circular path around a single pivot just like on thousands of other single pivot bikes.


Yeah, I know they're different, but I'm from the school of thought of 'Don't knock it till you try it', and there were(are) simliar statements about the 303 such as "what does it do", "it looks to complex...". I'm no engineer and I don't know too much about linkages, but I do know they did something right with the 303, and I imagine that the new railed 7" will feel somewhat similar.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

FOund another Yeti Proto. and its UGLY> the more i look at it the better it looks, but its still ugly. I wonder which of these will make it to production. 








IMG]https://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1944/pbpic1944552.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

And I thought that the 303 was supposed to be hard to keep maintained... Look at those...


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Fugly.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that newest one looks way better than the first 2 i think.

but they are just way overengineered.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

lol that 3rd proto looks like someone with alot of money, good cadd skills, and a full cnc shop and welding outfit's wet dream. It's almost like their getting carried away, but the 303-7 is actually the best use of the rail system out of all 3 protos i think.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont see a rail on the 303-7?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Its below the seat tube if u look closely ull see it.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

shame that suspension look's like the same one used on marin bike's with the 2 little link's.

yeti should get mert back.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ugly as a piece of poop. they probably still ride good though.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

that 3rd one looks stupid ugly. the other 2 look neat however


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like a "fancy pantsy" single pivot to me


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

... but that new one is looking betr, i actually like it


----------

